# Nature Pure Bargains



## mark_2cv (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi all

Calling all Nature Pure owners....

Just wondered if I should puff my ad in the accessories section as I have managed to get hold of a number of filters and one complete system cheap.....  

Mark


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Interested in a filter.
How cheap???

Angie...............


----------



## mark_2cv (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi Angie
With 1st class post they work out at 26.80...

Mark.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Mark

How much for the complete system


stew


----------



## mark_2cv (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi Stew
Cost me £101 so yours for the same plus postage.
Would have been cheaper still but the parcel from the states got caught by the VAT man :evil: 

Mark.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mark,

Are you coming to the Peterborough show? 

Stew

Buy it, go on, one of the best things we have ever added to the van. Would rate it above the play station in the list of additions!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Mark 

Put me down for a filter please 

Good price mate

For info, normal prices. 

Part No
Type
Incl
Add to Basket 
26842
Nature Pure Kit Without Tap for pressurised or microswitched systems (provide your own pump switching for microswitched)
£122.50


26840
Nature Pure Kit With Tap for pressurised systems.
With Elegant & Top Notch push Tap without microswitch.
£165.00


26844
Nature Pure Replacement Cartridge
£48.95


----------



## mark_2cv (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi Stew
No I will not be able to make it...


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Mark

I have sent you a pm


stew


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mark, You have a PM.
Ian


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I will have a filter too if there are any left please!
MnD


----------



## mark_2cv (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi MandyandDave
yes theres loads left.....I've sent you a PM

Mark


----------



## Topdog14 (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Mark,
We ,d be interested in a filter too.


Thanks
Alison and Wayne.


----------



## mark_2cv (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi Alison and Wayne
I have sent you a PM

Mark


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

No PM received Mark?

MnD


----------



## 89539 (May 27, 2005)

Hi Mark,

I am interested in a filter or 2 myself. 

Pete


----------



## mark_2cv (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi Pete
as of 1.45pm I still have 11 not spoken for, so there's no problem on supply.
PM me if you need any.

Mark.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Mark 

Filter arrived today , good ebayer.. :lol: 

Many thanks 


Jim


----------



## mark_2cv (Sep 13, 2006)

> Filter arrived today , good ebayer..


Not really Jim, if I get left with any and they go on Ebay then I'll charge more for some profit and to cover the dreaded fees....

Mark.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mark
Are you getting anymore full kits? If yes and fairly soon put me down for one. Oh and a couple of filters

Thanks

Steve


----------



## mark_2cv (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi Steve
This lot was a one off thing that I happened on by chance.
Nature Pure kits are cheaper in the States but by the time you pay for the shipping you're no better off....

Mark


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mark any chance there are any filters left. 2 if possible. How do I pay please?
Hilary


----------



## mark_2cv (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi Hilary
I've still got 7 left so no problem...I'll PM you.

Mark.


----------



## 89539 (May 27, 2005)

Thanks Mark,

Arrived today in the post  

Pete


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Thanks Mark
Filter arrived today

Angie.............


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Mark filters arrived Friday. 

Hilary


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Any filters left??


----------



## mark_2cv (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi Shane
3 left and that will be that...

Mark.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

pm me with payment details bud... i'll take one of those.


----------



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi Mark

You have a PM

Brian


----------



## mark_2cv (Sep 13, 2006)

Nothing received Brian.....

Mark.


----------



## mark_2cv (Sep 13, 2006)

Any takers for the last Nature Pure filter?
£26.80 including first class post.

Mark. ( aka dunnsellin )


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Are these something your planning on getting more of Mark, or is this a one off??


----------



## mark_2cv (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi Shane
My last post alias was too subtle then...  
No this was a one off deal that happened by chance and thought I'd go for it as they are a great product but normally a bit pricey.

Mark.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Mark. I would like the last filter if theres one still available please.


----------

